

Show HN: An ORM for C - andrewcooke

I mentioned this here a week or so back and there was some interest, so I&#x27;ve been tidying things and making the docs available.<p>Announcement: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;isti.bitbucket.org&#x2F;2013&#x2F;06&#x2F;21&#x2F;orm-for-c-2.html<p>Docs (start here!): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;isti&#x2F;c-orm&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Home<p>Source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;isti&#x2F;c-orm&#x2F;src<p>Example app: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;isti&#x2F;c-orm&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;SimplePhonebook<p>It&#x27;s very much beta (not used in any production code yet), so please take care.  But the tests work and it&#x27;s a cool idea I would love to take further if there was interest (even if there isn&#x27;t I imagine I will use it in some work project in the future).
======
andrewcooke
Clickable version:

Announcement: [http://isti.bitbucket.org/2013/06/21/orm-
for-c-2.html](http://isti.bitbucket.org/2013/06/21/orm-for-c-2.html)

Docs (start here!):
[https://bitbucket.org/isti/c-orm/wiki/Home](https://bitbucket.org/isti/c-orm/wiki/Home)

Source:
[https://bitbucket.org/isti/c-orm/src](https://bitbucket.org/isti/c-orm/src)

Example app:
[https://bitbucket.org/isti/c-orm/wiki/SimplePhonebook](https://bitbucket.org/isti/c-orm/wiki/SimplePhonebook)

